# I'm letting my MudRunner go...



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

It's the coolest thing I've tried for finishing corners, but I'm out of mud work for a while so I'm selling off "luxury" tools. I had just enough time with it to perfect my technique. Here it is, one super clean TapeTech MudRunner for auction.
Hopefully nobody will buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Auction, eh? Do you have a reserve price or a number you consider acceptable? Don't really have time to monitor a bidding event.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

Reserve is 675.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

What's the mileage on it?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

It said in the ad there Darren


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What's the mileage on it?


I only got to use it on a few thousand feet of board. I thought I was getting a huge finishing contract that fell through.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Let me know if you'll accept that reserve bid, I might be interested.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re-listed $700 BIN and low reserve*

My wife is really pushing the issue of selling things, so I re-listed. I still think I should keep it but I don't have a solid argument!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I love my MUDRUNNER, just used it for the first time after owning it for a couple of months. Its way better than the angle box. The trick using it is after thining down your mud, real watery, you need to pull it really fast. If you hesitate, big glomps of mud will spill.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Joe, beware of over-thinning with a mudrunner. After having two different crews use it when it first came out, was finding every corner hairline cracking down the center. After much lament, complaints to reps, found answer to be to add only 1/2 -1 pint of water per box of mud. Any more than that results in that blasted hairline crack. A PITA to fix. Granted, mud run this consistency will make forearm frog, but we do not dare now run any thinner. We originally had the problem with Pro-formand then with Magnum, now we strictly adhere to this and have had no cracks since. 

And yes the mudrunner is THE BOMB. Beats all other corner devices hands down.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm, interesting, never had that problem before. I used it for over 5 years with the same thined out mud. (renting it)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you running it once or twice? Can't imagine it covering the tape in a single pass if the mud is overthinned.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have runned it once, then skim the final coat with a 5".


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

When we run it as I describe, with the mud thick, one and only one pass required. That was the tool's purpose. This leaves the corner ready to sand just have the I/s corners and ends to hand pick. Be hey if your way works for you more power!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

My experience with thick mud is that the mud never came out, and I can only do 1 corner at a time, then refill.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

It's real tough on the forearm but my guys have used one with thick mud since they first came out, once we overcame the thin mud cracks. Nobody has mentioned having to refill after each corner. Everybody has their own preference, I guess.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well I guess if you roll and get a good glaze from your angle head, then yes I can pass it one time with thin'd out mud and the angles will be done.

Do you only pass it one time like I mentioned, or do you tape the angles, then pass it thick?


----------

